# اريد معلومات علي مادة ( سليكات الصوديوم )



## sara_erf (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 


اريد من المتخصصين في مجال صناعة مادة سليكات الصوديوم بعض المعلومات المهمه 

1- كيفية صناعة هذه المادة سائله او صلبة .
2- اريد معلومات كاملة عن تركيب المصنع مهم جدااا بالعربي ، انجليزي .
3- اريد ان اعرف اسعار هذه المادة الذي تستخدم في مصانع الاختزال حديد والصلب و الصابون ومواد التنظيف .
4- اين توجد مواد الخام . 

ارجو المساعده 

مع الف سلامة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو أن بفبدك هذا الرابط ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193379.html


----------



## sara_erf (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي فى الله بس لو سمحت اريد بعض المعلومات عن المصنع من ناحية التكلفة و ماهي المعدات المستخدمة تفصيل كامل و مفصل بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أرجو المناقشة في الرابط السابق مع مختص في موضوعك وبالتوفيق ......


----------



## 1wael (18 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
اريد معرفة الات المستخدمة في تصنيع الصابون السائل
وائل


----------



## 1wael (18 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
اريد معرفة الخامات المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون الصابون السائل
وائل*​


----------



## 1wael (18 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
اريد معرفة الخامات المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون الصابون السائل واماكن الشرا
وائل​*


----------



## 1wael (18 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
اريد تصميم الة لخلط الخامات المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون الصابون السائل
وائل​*


----------



## 1wael (18 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
اريد معرفة الخامات المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون الصابون السائل سعة 2طن والتكلفة
وائل​*


----------



## 1wael (18 أغسطس 2011)

*​*

*السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير
اريد معرفة الخامات المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون الصابون السائل سعة 2طن و5 طن والتكلفة
وائل​*


----------



## علاء يوسف (18 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق


----------



## ahmed shlakany (22 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اعمل في مجال انتاج سليكات الصوديوم منذ سنوات 
و ارحب بالتعاون معكم بخصوصها في اي وقت
احمد حسن
00201111198308
email [email protected]
Silica Egypt


----------



## سالم هدهود (27 مايو 2013)

سليكات الصوديوم تصنع من الرمل الدى يحتوى على نسبة عالية من اكسيد السيليكون وكربونات الصوديوم تحت ضغط وحرارة


----------

